# Maltese & Yorkies



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

I know it's early for me to tell but so far the yorkie is soooo easy to groom. She dries quicker and combs out easy , no matts! Down side is yorkies do smell like a dog and they have an oily look to their hair after a few days and the malts of course do not. I think Bentley's hair is much softer too. So far so good.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Luvmypupster_@Oct 16 2003, 11:01 PM
> *Down side is yorkies do smell like a dog*


 are Malts the only dog that dont smell like a dog?


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

I think I have heard that greyhounds don't have a doggy odor. Maybe wrong but it seems as if I have heard that. Anyway Bentley never smells like a dog.


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

Reason being is, Matls have HAIR not fur thus no doggie smell


----------



## dogluver7820 (Oct 17, 2003)

I have noticed that about my maltese that she never really smells bad. Not like my other dogs. She smells like grass more!! She loves to roll around.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Tiki usual smells like ..... yucky worms!









I don't know about your little ones, but Tiki must run into the yard and roll in worms as soon as I am done grooming him! He also likes to searach out any animal smell (ie cats) and get into that









It is way to cute!

I am very happy that he never smells of dog though.

Judi


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2004)

I have a Shih-Poo who has very "maltese like" hair. All white kind of "people hair" that doesn't get oily and hangs straight and full and a little fluffy and people are always shocked that he smells so good! THey say "Why doesn't he smell like a dog?" and I say cuz he's NOT a DOG! LOL he's my son! I even carry pictures of him in my purse and if people ask if I have kids I say, yep I have a seven year old and I show his pic!


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Great reply! I'll have to try that one.

Judi


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2004)

Okay guys, need advice on what kind of shampoo/conditioner, brushes, combs and grooming products to buy for my baby who is coming home in May. I think I like the brushes and combs by #1 All Systems - does anyone use or have any suggestions. What do you use for the tear staining?


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

PET SILK, PET SILK, PET SILK! LOL


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

I love the way my Maxi smells, especially after i bathe him and after he gets groomed, he just has a nice scent people always comment how nice he smells
in any event we have to treat these babies like they were human and they shouldnt go without being clean....My Baby thank god was blessed so far without any stains on his eyes or paws, i think it helps with the bottled water i give him and i always try and keep his face dry
i just think some who have the stains that its hereditary


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

Update on yorkie smell. Ok, I have had Mia since Oct and she is now 10 months old. I'm happy to say that since she has matured that she really doesn't have an unpleasant doggie odor. She does have a different scent than Bentley but not really a doggie smell. Yorkies also don't have fur, it's hair and even feels more hair like texture than my malt.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Sanvean (May 17, 2004)

Beagles DEFINITELY have a doggie odor! I fostered one awhile back, and she would get pretty rank!

I think a lot of the less allergenic breeds, like Maltese, bichons, poodles, etc., don't tend to smell as doggy.


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

Well, I dont' have a purebred beagle, but I have a springer spaniel/beagle mix and he definatley smells like a dog. Bailey, my Yorkie, doesn't and neither does Morgan.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## puppy*luv (Apr 8, 2004)

Another toy breed that has no 'doggie odor' are toy poodles. My friend has one and went 2 weeks w/out a bath and no odor at all! I've heard both about yorkies talking w/ different people. But I notice that they do get slightly oily looking and i've seen one w/ dandruff. But who cares too much, they're all so darn cute!!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

thats so funny you're talking about doggy smell. my mom, sister, and i were talking about how all three of our dogs dont have that smell. we didnt groom gruffi in 3 months (because we just moved, we couldnt find the attachment for the shower, and we dont wash our dogs outside) and he didnt have that smell. on the other hand--my cousin has a jack russel and the dog smells HORRIBLE. and gets groomed every 3 weeks. my mom thinks its because our dogs are on human food. i dont know though. 

we still havent found the shower attachment. we spent an hour in the bathroom last week filling up cups of water and pouring it on him. i felt soo bad.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Speaking of doggie smell, my brother has 2 Rotties and his house SMELLS BAAAD....even bad enough that when I got home I smelled it on myself, and he bathes his dogs on a regular basis. I have an Irish Setter, I bathe her once a month, or every 2 weeks (in the summer) and she gets brushed once a week and she doesn't seem to smell, not that I can tell anyway. She does shed a bit, but I can't smell a big difference between her and my Maltese....


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

That's one of my favorite things about having a Maltese, he doesn't smell like a dog. Even after he's been rolling in the grass and walking outside he still doesn't really stink. I'm glad too because I wouldn't want a stinky dog sleeping in my bed :lol: Of course it helps that he gets a bath once a week


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Maxi has a baby powder smell he always smells fresh and i love to clean him
he hates it of course but i dont care he sleeps in my bed i want him fresh and clean
if i had a back yard he would get into everything


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

hahah Nicole u r soo funny !!!


----------

